# You can that tupper wear look nicer.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Found these while researching painting the Tupper wear stock on my Savage 93F. Still a plastic stock but are nicer to the eyes than the factory finish I think.















































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not my cup of tea but this Savage 93 looks better than factory.














































I am thinking I want some thing like my E caller.



For a fee you can send your stock out and have it painted with a muerl added to suit your taste.

 Al


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

I used to shoot rimfire small bore, and those guys go crazy with the paint/coatings,
I took it over to AR15s, mostly varmint rifles, about 15 years ago, when 'Black Tactical' was on the up swing, I got a lot of crap...

Now when they see something with a lot of color, it stands out and I'm getting a lot more orders for color, about 1 in 5.

Depends on base coat how much the color 'Pops', 
I think people are just sick to death of flat black.
I know I'm a out sick of it...


----------

